# Paranormal DNA250C



## Rob Fisher (24/3/18)

If anyone spots a vendor with the Paranormal DNA250C in stock please shout!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## GSAvaper (30/3/18)

I heard from the guys at my local vape shop that they should be getting stock in, in the next 7-10 days


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/18)

Thanks @GSAvaper! VaporDNA has it in stock and ordered this morning!


----------



## GSAvaper (30/3/18)

Excellent. Just saw that VapeSourcing have them available on pre-order (actually shipping out as from today), and they have a 12% Easter discount site-wide as well, which means I could get one including DHL shipping, for $136.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/3/18)

Already shipped, will arrive in about 9 days our side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Muchis (31/3/18)

Damn I want it!!!!
Gonna wait for local Vendors....hopefully in the next couple of weeks

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nexo.Suicide (31/3/18)

We should just make this official thread for “Whoever Has these please post them here” thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (31/3/18)

Any rough idea of price yet @Gizmo


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/18)

Mine left Long Beach... then LA... now in Cincinnati... hoping I may be lucky and get a delivery on Tuesday or Wednesday! REPLAY BABY! Now to go find all my non BF pins to convert my drippers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (31/3/18)

See they are out of stock now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (31/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mine left Long Beach... then LA... now in Cincinnati... hoping I may be lucky and get a delivery on Tuesday or Wednesday! REPLAY BABY! Now to go find all my non BF pins to convert my drippers!
> View attachment 127663


That gold Hadaly


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/18)

Pixstar said:


> That gold Hadaly



Now if I could just find the non-bf pin for it. Ahhhh just realised I have a silver Hadlay with a normal pin so we are in business! Boom!


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/18)

Bulldog said:


> See they are out of stock now.



Yip they sold out real quick... I was watching the site like a Hawk and despite the stupid support email telling me they only expect them in 10 days time they appeared on the website the next day... I was in like Flint! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (31/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now if I could just find the non-bf pin for it. Ahhhh just realised I have a silver Hadlay with a normal pin so we are in business! Boom!


Not in the gold one's packaging?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/18)

Pixstar said:


> Not in the gold one's packaging?



I'm 100% sure it is... now if I could just find the packaging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

